# "Normales" Trikot



## abbath (7. November 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte anregen ein (kurzes) Trikot für den normalen Touren/XC Einsatz aufzulegen.

Falls sonst noch jemand Interesse haben sollte, könntet ihr das ja hier kundtun.

Danke.


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. November 2007)

Hallo,
Super Idee! 
Bin auch dabei, konnte mit den anderen Trikots auch nix anfangen. Gibt auch genug Leute, die ein Helius CC fahren und es auf Marathons bewegen (in Furtwangen waren wir minsestens zu dritt). Ganz zu schweigen von den Hardtail- und Saturn-Fahrern.

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. November 2007)

Prima Sache , aber bitte mit durchgehendem Zipp und 3 Rückentaschen, die rechte gezippt , dann wäre es perfekt.

Wär auch bei halber Perfektion dabei  aber vllt kann das in die Planung einfließen

Gruß Frank


----------



## Falco Mille (13. November 2007)

Danke für die Anregung. Wir haben intern schon oft über ein CC Trikot gesprochen, es aber bisher noch nicht konkretisiert. Wenn Ihr noch mehr Vorschläge habt, immer her damit.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## abbath (13. November 2007)

Also ich würde es relativ schlicht halten. Nicolai Schriftzug hinten auf den Schultern, großes N auf der Brust. Farblich würde ich mich an den Teamrädern orientieren - sonst kann man es eh nicht allen recht machen.
Brust und Rücken rot, Flanken und Ärmel schwarz, Schrift weiß.

Oder was schwarzes/anthrazitfarbenes mit hellem (roten/orangen/weißen) Schriftzug - das passt dann zu jedem Rad.

Reißverschluss präferiere ich in 3/4, durchgängig sitzt doch meist bescheiden. Rückentaschen sind mir schnuppe, fahre eh mit Rucksack.


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. November 2007)

Hallo Falco,
abbath´s Vorschlag schließe ich mich an! Da das Helius CC häufig in schwarz geordert wird wäre dieses Design ideal. Auch zu einem roten oder silbernen Bike klappt das gut.
Allerdings wären mir 3 Rückentaschen schon recht für den Marathoneinsatz!
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei denn ich suche sowas schon lange!

cännondäler


----------



## Jack22001 (14. November 2007)

Hi,

Ich wäre auch dabei - bei einem schlichten Trikot. abbaths Vorschlag hört sich schon gut an - ansonsten fände ich auch das Design der normalen T-shirts mit dem Nicolai Schriftzug auf der Brust gut.

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## abbath (27. Dezember 2007)

Weihnachten ist zwar vorbei, aber ich push trotzdem einfach nochmal...


----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2008)

...ich fahr nu schon mit kurzem Trikot (zwar mit Thermounterhemd drunter, aber...) - können wir uns auf XC Trikots freuen?


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Februar 2008)

rückentaschen müssen sein. man will ja nicht imme rim rucksack rumwühlen müssen.
ein langarm trikot wäre auch super für kühlere tage.


----------



## schlammdiva (24. Februar 2008)

... und das ganze bitte auch für Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Februar 2008)

also mit pinkrosa und violett


----------



## abbath (24. Februar 2008)

Würd ich tragen.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2008)

gibts was neues zwecks den trikots?


----------



## abbath (19. Dezember 2008)

Push.

Ich bin immer noch an 'nem Nicolai Trikot interessiert.


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2008)

Warum bestellst du dir dann keins?


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Dezember 2008)

...hab auf der web site nix dergleichen gefunden - extra love shirts hab ich schon geseh´n - aber kein schlichtes langarm trikot ..... was neues ????? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2008)

Langarmtrikots gibt es schon, ich hab ne Jacke an, im Winter


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Dezember 2008)

...jaja , auf dich hab ich gewartet ...
hab grad nochmal geguckt und doch welche auf der homepage gefunden , wer lesen kann , is klar im vorteil ....
aber die farbkombi - rot, schwarz, weiss oder gelb gefallen mir net wirklich gut .. hätte lieber eins in ganz schwarz mit  grünem  oder blauem nicolai schriftzug ... oder sowas ....  hmmmmm


----------



## abbath (20. Dezember 2008)

???

Ich suche den körperbetonten Schnitt *g*

Trikot mit V-Neck geht gar nicht.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Dezember 2008)

beide trikots sind saugeil wie ich finde. vorallem das forstrocker...


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2008)

ich fahr gern mit zu grossen rennradtrickots. ein normales körperbetontes dreitaschen trikot mit kurzem RV und riesigem N vorne und hinten schräg aufs ganze trikot verteilt in neuen abgefahrenen farben synchron zu den farben von den bikes im katalog wär sehr cool. eine variante dann silber und schwarz.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Dezember 2008)

geil. dann nehm ich eins in koi.camo


----------



## corfrimor (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab' neulich mal direkt bei Nicolai wegen enger Race-Trikots angefragt und die (unverbindliche) Info erhalten, daß sie pünktlich zur nächsten Saison mit der Produktion starten wollten. Wäre wirklich sehr cool, wenn das klappen würde


----------



## abbath (20. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre wunderbar


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo corfrimor,
Danke für die Info! Endlich tut sich etwas zu diesem uralten Thema!
Ich warte ebenfalls schon lange auf ein CC-Trikot...

cännondäler


----------



## schlammdiva (21. Dezember 2008)

... hoffentlich auch in recht neutralen Farben, sonst wirds bei meinem Bike zu bunt. 

Und bitte bitte die kleinen Größen nicht vergessen, auch Mädels fahren Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. Dezember 2008)

hallo lustiges trickot entwerfen:


----------



## abbath (21. Dezember 2008)

Er kann nicht nur "fahren", sondern auch lustige Trikots entwerfen.

Das Trikot unten links mit roten oder orangen N in der Mitte wäre mein Favorit.

Superman Design mit Nicolai N auf der Brust und Nicolai Schriftzug auf dem Rücken fände ich auch gut.

Schwarze Trikots sind allerdings imho ungeschickt: Da bekommste 'nen Schlag drin, wenn Du oberhalb der Baumgrenze bergauf kurbelst - Sonne vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Testmaen (21. Dezember 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Superman Design mit Nicolai N auf der Brust und Nicolai Schriftzug auf dem Rücken fände ich auch gut.



Knaller Idee!!! Aber nur mit der Möglichkeit auch ein Cape festmachen zu können.


----------



## abbath (21. Dezember 2008)

Musste aber vermutlich stark verfremden - die Lizenzgebühren für Superman sind sicher astronomisch.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2008)

jepp, seh´n ganz gut aus ... würde  allerdings nochmal  die variante schwarz-grün in den raum werfen - duckundweg ....


----------



## spooky1980 (21. Dezember 2008)

Augenkrebs :kotz:. Sorry sehen aber alle shice aus .


----------



## abbath (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin nach längerer Überlegung einfach für ein *dickes* N auf der Brust und 'nen 'NICOLAI' Schriftzug auf dem Rücken/den Schultern.


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Dezember 2008)

ich würd die oberen auch nicht anziehn. 
ich fänd trickots mit schwarz weissen fotorealistischen abbildungen von den drehmaschinen und fräsen geil und dann ein nicolai heavy duty schriftzug in farbe.
hier noch a helius AM trickotentwurf:


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Dezember 2008)

das will ich als jersey und t-shirt mitn ionrahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (22. Dezember 2008)

...also von mir gibt es für alle am Entwurf beteiligten schonmal ein Fleißbildchen!
Die Entwürfe sind alle ziemlich gelungen und mein Favorit ist auch abbaths Favorit. Das Argument mit dem schwarz im Sommer ist aber nicht ganz verkehrt, daher wäre rot als Grundfarbe besser!
Weiße Trikots drecken schnell ein und wenn ich mir überlege, wer alles mit einem schwarzen Helius CC unterwegs ist (mich eingerechnet), dann passt rot einfach besser (perfekt zu meiner Coladose und weiteren Anbauteilen).

cännondäler


----------



## spooky1980 (22. Dezember 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Also ich bin nach längerer Überlegung einfach für ein *dickes* N auf der Brust und 'nen 'NICOLAI' Schriftzug auf dem Rücken/den Schultern.



Genau schön schlicht halten


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Dezember 2008)

also ein Kurzarmtrikot wäre für mich als angehenden Nicolai-Fahrer natürlich der Oberhammer!!!
Bin gespannt was da kommt ....


----------



## Rool (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ein erschwingliches Kurzarm-Trikot wäre WELTKLASSE! Was das Design angeht, so habe ich vollkommenes Vertrauen, bisher hat es ja auch bestens geklappt...

Gruß,

Roland


----------



## Kor74 (29. Dezember 2008)

Will auch so ein Triko


----------



## Maxkraft (29. Dezember 2008)

Wo wir schon mal an den Nicolaiklamotten herumschneidern.
Mir fehlt am [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]N-Volution Zip Hooded ein Reißverschluss, der bis zum Kinn geht. Was nützt mir eine Jacke, die mir den Hals nicht abdeckt?? Da zieht der Wind gehörig rein. Bei den Skatern gibt es sowas.
Außerdem könnte man sich auch von den Schwuchtelgummibündchen verabschieden.
Mir genügt - egal bei welchen Klamotten - der Aufdruck, der auf den T'Shirts ist (N-Dots). 
Ich möchte nicht als fahrende Litfaßsäule unterwegs sein.
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (30. Dezember 2008)

@maxkraft -  ich glaube das liegt an dem Rad das Du fährst, dass Du mit den Shirts nicht klar kommst 
Ich komm mit den bisherigen Shirtvorschlägen auch nicht so klar - aber ich glaube das liegt am Gewicht des Rades - da steht man mehr auf Schwarzer-Kapuzenpulli-mit-Taschen-vorne-und-n-kleines-Nicolai drauf. 
Mei aber über Geschmack lässt sich trefflich streiten. 

Aber Jungs ich kann euch warnen (zum Style der Shirts) - ich hab die 80er noch live erlebt - und da gibts schlimme Fotos von mir da fehlt mir noch der Zugang dass ich sowas anziehen würde .


----------



## Triple F (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde ein "normales" Trikot auch seeeehr begrüßen - die weiten FR-Jerseys nerven auf Touren.

Vllt sollten wir aber zunächst mal bei Nicolai nachfragen, ob für die nächste Saison überhaupt ein neues Trikot-Design zur Debatte steht und hier zuviel Aufwand betrieben wird.

Laut corfrimors Nachfrage bewegt sich ja was - wäre cool, wenn wir hier zum Design ein paar Vorschläge liefern könnten  .


----------



## Splash (1. Januar 2009)

Ich fände das auch ne sehr schöne Abwechslung und würde es begrüssen, wenn es das denn auch in Männergrössen gibt


----------



## abbath (6. Februar 2009)

PUSH. Nerv, drängel.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2009)

würde auch Sofort ein Trikot kaufen !


----------



## abbath (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mich dafür sogar mit dem Verein anlegen und das in der Öffentlichkeit tragen


----------



## Kor74 (8. Februar 2009)

das schwarzgrau ist mein Geschmack
Aber die N symbole unterhalb von triko würde ich weg lassen und noch etwas kleiner.


----------



## abbath (22. Februar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Also ich bin nach längerer Überlegung einfach für ein *dickes* N auf der Brust und 'nen 'NICOLAI' Schriftzug auf dem Rücken/den Schultern.



Langsam musses aber Form annehmen: Mit Weste kann man mittlerweile kurz fahren. Thermounterhemd vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Harvester (23. Februar 2009)

passt vielleicht nicht so ganz hierher, aber zum Thema Klamotten: wie sieht es denn mit passenden Hosen/Shorts aus?

(und zum Thema Mechandising: Kaffeetassen, Mauspads, Trinkflaschen und was weiss ich nicht noch alles)


----------



## spooky1980 (24. Februar 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> (und zum Thema Mechandising: Kaffeetassen, Mauspads, Trinkflaschen und was weiss ich nicht noch alles)



Werbegeschenke zwinker zwinker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (27. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache es passiert mal was... der Frühling steht bald vor der Tür und ich habe immer noch nix gescheites Anzuziehn ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (27. Februar 2009)

Nach Informationen von Frau Nicolai, werden Auslaufmodelle gerade bei in der Bucht verhökert, um Platz für eine Neue Kollektion zu schaffen. Zitat: "Es kommen viele Neue Sachen, mit vielen Farben."


----------



## ollibolli (28. Februar 2009)

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Ich nehme an, dass man die schönen Sachen dann auf der Website von Nicolai bestaunen kann!?


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Februar 2009)

ja da werden dann klamotten mit falschen größenangaben verhökert  und dann kommt auf emails keine reaktion.  arge enttäuschung!


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Februar 2009)

Das natÃ¼rlich sau Ã¤rgerlich Kroiterfee... Habe bei Nicolai direkt gekauft und alles lief wie am SchnÃ¼rchen. Bei mir wurde immer innerhalb von 2 Stunden geantwortet, egal ob 21.00Uhr oder 7.00 Uhr morgens.., aber hast du das BMXTB in Koi-Optik fÃ¼r 9999â¬ in der Bucht gesehen?  Kein Schreibfehler.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-BMXTB-Ei...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## corfrimor (28. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> aber hast du das BMXTB in Koi-Optik fÃ¼r 9999â¬ in der Bucht gesehen?  Kein Schreibfehler.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-BMXTB-Ei...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



War wohl ein Schreibfehler des Anbieters; jedenfalls bittet der gerade, wegen des Preises nicht mehr zu bieten. Sonst wÃ¤r's eher teuer ...


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das natürlich sau ärgerlich Kroiterfee... Habe bei Nicolai direkt gekauft und alles lief wie am Schnürchen. Bei mir wurde immer innerhalb von 2 Stunden geantwortet, egal ob 21.00Uhr oder 7.00 Uhr morgens.., aber hast du das BMXTB in Koi-Optik für 9999 in der Bucht gesehen?  Kein Schreibfehler.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-BMXTB-Ei...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318




welche email nutzt du da? ich hab die [email protected] genommen. schliesslich ists die mama vom chef welche die klamotten vertickt.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

so alles safe. hab gestern eine andere email benutzt und erhielt innerhalb einer stunde eine antwort.  trikot geht zurück und alle unkosten werden erstattet. great. jetzt ist alles wieder ok.


----------



## BOSTAD (3. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welche email nutzt du da? ich hab die [email protected] genommen. schliesslich ists die mama vom chef welche die klamotten vertickt.



Check PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (3. März 2009)

lol gleichzeitig 
schreibst heute wohl auch ne Klausur??


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

nee... muss nur noch vermasselte mündliche prüfungen nachholen. rest ist bestanden.


----------



## abbath (3. März 2009)

http://nicolai.net/products/e-clothing.html

Das sind doch schon die neuen Sachen, oder? Leider wieder nix dabei 
Dabei hätte man ja auch einfach das Design des Team-Jerseys übernehmen können. Auch wenn's schwarz ist.


----------



## corfrimor (3. März 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> http://nicolai.net/products/e-clothing.html
> 
> Das sind doch schon die neuen Sachen, oder? Leider wieder nix dabei
> Dabei hätte man ja auch einfach das Design des Team-Jerseys übernehmen können. Auch wenn's schwarz ist.



Nö, die Klamotten gibt's meines Wissens allesamt schon seit mindestens letztem Herbst. Da sollte also noch was kommen. Jedenfalls hab' ich bei Nicolai wegen engen Race-Trikots nachgefragt und eine positive Antwort bekommen, _nachdem_ diese Sachen bereits online waren.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## BOSTAD (3. März 2009)

Ne, die Sachen waren schon länger drin. Nix neues.


----------



## abbath (3. März 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Nö, die Klamotten gibt's meines Wissens allesamt schon seit mindestens letztem Herbst. Da sollte also noch was kommen. Jedenfalls hab' ich bei Nicolai wegen engen Race-Trikots nachgefragt und eine positive Antwort bekommen, _nachdem_ diese Sachen bereits online waren.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> corfrimor



Na dann ist ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (5. März 2009)

Der nette junge Herr bei ebay hat das BMXTB für 9999  rein, weil es inzwischen schon verkauft ist und er verhindern will das noch jemand bietet.... Trotzdem ne seltsame Variante. Denn man kann die Auktion doch auch so stornieren.


----------



## Rool (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Gibts was Neues bzgl. der Trikots?

Gruß,

Roland


----------



## schlammdiva (19. Juni 2010)

Möchte den Fred nochmal auffrischen.

Wie stehts denn nun um das "normale" Nicolai-Trikot?

Tut sich da was?


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

..würd´mich auch interessieren .....


----------



## Triple F (20. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich immer noch dabei...


----------



## abbath (21. Juni 2010)

Will auch noch eins (oder zwei).


----------



## Mythilos (22. Juni 2010)

Was heißt eigentlich "normal"?

Bündchen an den Ärmeln und am Shirt unten oder eher wie ein normales T-Shirt ohne Gummizug?

Von welchem Design ist da auszugehen?
diesem?:






oder diesem?:





oder dem der T-Shirts?


----------



## OldSchool (22. Juni 2010)

Kurzärmlige CC Shirts nehme ich an.


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juni 2010)

Ein Funktions T-Shirt wäre cool, aber nicht zu eng


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ein Funktions T-Shirt wäre cool, aber nicht zu eng



Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (22. Juni 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## Speedpreacher (22. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ich auch.



Anfrage und Antwort ist schon ein bisschen was her (19.01.2010)...
Speedpreacher

"Speedpreacher schrieb:
Hallo, in Eurem lt. Newsletter hat Euer Fahrer Bigoni ein "enges" kurzärmliges MTB-Trikot (CC) an. Ab wann kann man das bei Euch bestellen, das brauche ich! Danke für Feedback"

momentan ist noch nichts in serie

erbitte Geduld

gruss

kalle Nicolai"


----------



## abbath (22. Juni 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich "normal"?



Eng, drei Rückentaschen, verlängerter Rücken, kurzer Zipper.


----------



## Harvester (23. Juni 2010)

genau, CC Shirts bzw kurzärmlig und etwas enger


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2011)

Äh, es hieß ja glaube ich zwischenzeitlich, dass es ein XC Trikot geben würde. Aberwoisses? Will immer noch und bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige.

Design von mir aus einfach vom N-Volution T-Shirt übernehmen. Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein...


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2011)

Alle Jahre wieder.... ich bin nachwievor dabei


----------



## pillehille (18. Februar 2011)

ich würd auch eins nehmen...


----------



## JAY-L (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein CC-Trikot von Nicoali.

Gruß
Max


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2011)

Dann sind wir schon zu viert, ab zehn kann man das problemlos bei (fast) jedem Vereinstrikotservice machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlenjoe (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

schöne Idee, ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## madbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch eins nehmen.


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2011)

Ich schicke mal 'ne Mail.


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

ich brauch keins mehr!!!!
fahr jetzt kein CC mehr


----------



## Harvester (19. Februar 2011)

mir gehts vor allem um ein kurzärmliges shirt. muss ja nicht RR-like eng sein, nur kurz....


----------



## abbath (19. Februar 2011)

Dann kannste ja auch das DH Teamtrikot nehmen und die Ärmel abschneiden.

Siehe TdF letzten Jahres, da hat das Vladimir Gusev mit seinem Zeitfahranzug gemacht.

Ich will eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. Februar 2011)

habe zu meinem neuen bike noch ein altes kurzes weites grau/weiss/schwarzes Ntrikot von meinem Händler bekommen. 

passt perfekt zu meinem AM


----------



## cännondäler__ (19. Februar 2011)

Ich will auch immer noch eins!


----------



## wildbiker (19. Februar 2011)

Will auch nen Nicolai T-Shirt oder/und Trikot...

Wie sehen die Trikots aus?


----------



## schlammdiva (20. Februar 2011)

... bin auch immer noch dabei.
Wann gibts den endlich eins


----------



## abbath (20. Februar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Trikots aus?



Ich habe jetzt der Einfachheit halber vorgeschlagen, das Design der N-Volution T-Shirts zu übernehmen.


----------



## Bikenachi (20. Februar 2011)

...wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei-mir persönlich würde was in der Richtung

   mit den "N-Dotsies" mit einem Hauch "Extra Love" gefallen!!!

   Herrenduftserie und Clubschiff  vielleicht? Nee lieber nicht.

   Gruß


----------



## wildbiker (20. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt der Einfachheit halber vorgeschlagen, das Design der N-Volution T-Shirts zu übernehmen.



Wär ich einverstanden damit...


----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2011)

Hier die Antwort auf meine Mail:



> Hallo Till,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Anregung. Wir legen gerade mit Hoshi das Design für die Trikots
> fest, es soll sehr schlicht werden. Einen Ausstatter, der uns die Trikots anfertigt, habe
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2011)

sehr gut !!


----------



## Harvester (21. Februar 2011)

*hust*
so ungefähr klang das schon vor 1,5 Jahren aufm Tag der offenen Tür....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2011)

Zur Not müssen wir einen Protestride nach Lübbrechtsen organisieren.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Zur Not müssen wir einen Protestride nach Lübbrechtsen organisieren.



Ich trainiere schon mal für die Licher-Kette 

(frei zitiert nach Badesalz, nicht dass ich wegen fehlerhafter Zitate auch in der Kritik stehe...)


----------



## pillehille (6. Mai 2011)

> Hier die Antwort auf meine Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie siehts aus?
Mitte April ist vorbei; oder welches Jahr meinten die?


----------



## abbath (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, Kinders wann fahren wir wo los?


----------

